# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Een eisprong van 5 dagen?

## tatiana1985

Hoi allemaal, 
Ik kan elke maand mijn eisprong voelen. Sinds 3 maanden heb ik echter telkens een aantal dagen pijn. Deze maand heb ik pijn aan beide kanten. De pijn is donderdag begonnen, wat zou kunnen overeenkomen met mijn oulatiedatum, maar is dus nu pas voorbij. (nu dinsdag) Ik heb ook al sinds donderdag cervixslijm, en nu dus nog steeds. Mijn temp is echter nog steeds niet gestegen. Ik probeer zwanger te raken van een derde kindje, maar ben een beetje in de war nu mijn lichaam zo raar doet. Duurt mijn eisprong dan 5 dagen? Kan dit? 
Mijn huisdokter denkt dat mijn eisprong gewoon al geweest is en er vochtblaasjes nakomen die me kunnen pijn doen. Kan dit wel en waarom is mijn temp dan nog niet gestegen? Het lijkt zo vreemd. Overigens heb ik een vrij regelmatige cyclus en moet ik achter 8 dagen mijn ms krijgen. Nu nog een eisprong krijgen kan dan toch niet hé? 
Groetjes

----------


## christel1

Hoi Tatiana, 
Ik heb ooit de thermometer methode geprobeerd om zwanger te worden van mijn 2de kind. Je neemt elke morgen op hetzelfde uur als je wakker wordt en nog in bed ligt je temperatuur. Als je temperatuur met een halve graad tot een graad daalt dan krijg je je eisprong binnen de 24 uur, dus op dat moment best je man vastgrijpen en sex hebben, dit gedurende 2-3 dagen want een eicel blijft maar 24 uur goed, zaadcellen leven langer. Dan je temperatuur in het oog blijven houden, blijft je temperatuur hoog en krijg je je maandstonden niet dan ben je waarschijnlijk zwanger, daalt de temperatuur terug dan ben je waarschijnlijk niet zwanger en ga je je maandstonden krijgen. 
Bij elke vrouw ligt de eisprong verschillend, ik had een hele korte cyclus (maandstonden om de 22-24 dagen) en kreeg dus mijn eisprong al na 9-10 dagen na de eerste dag van mijn maandstonden, heb je een regelmatige cyclus van rond de 28 dagen dan zal je eisprong ongeveer rond de 14de dag liggen, heb je een lange cyclus, kan dit eventueel nog later zijn. Bij mij heeft die thermometer de oplossing gebracht en bij mijn zus ook. Ik heb dit artikel ooit eens gelezen in Ouders van Nu of Kinderen, bij mij is het ook al 22 jaar geleden dat mijn dochter geboren is maar het heeft wel geholpen. Ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt. Veel succes bij het proberen
Kissies

----------


## essie79

Hoi Tatiana,

Waarom gebruik je geen ovulatie testen? Dan weet je zeker dat je goed zit. Heeft bij mij prima gewerkt.

gr, Esther

----------

